# What is best cheapest basic Health Insurance policy required for the Thailand Retirement visa



## novoal4646 (7 mo ago)

I am confused about Health insurance companies and Policies here in Thailand ...i am looking for the best cheapest policy as i am about to renew my retirement visa


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Try Thai Healthy. Thai Health Insurance – ใจถึงใจ ไทยประกันสุขภาพ


----------

